# Post kernel compile module issues

## jahgu

hopefully this will be simple for someone who knows what they're doing:

1.  At the end of "make modules_install" it spits out:

depmod: ***Unresolved symbols in /lib/module/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/fs/binfmt_elf.o

depmod: smp_num_siblings

depmod: task_nice

make: *** [_modinst_post] Error 1

2.  Then on boot up amongst everything else I notice:

Calculate module dependencies:

Failed to calculate dependencies:

3.  When executing "update-modules" I get:

depmod: *unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-probe-mod.o

depmod: *unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/fs/binfmt_elf.o

It starts up fine, but I am sort of the type to want a healthy machine (and it's clearly not).  What could I do to fix these?

thanks,

Jahgu

Also, on bootup and shutdown i get a ton of /sbin/runscript.sh: command not found

? any ideas here, too ?  :Question: 

----------

## jahgu

honestly, though...everything is running well. so maybe i shouldn't complain.

----------

## Miles

Generally that type of error message means you left out an option in your kernel that module depends on.

binfmt_elf.o sounds like the code to interpret ELF binaries (standard). I don't know if it's a good idea to load it as a module. Try recompiling it with it built into the kernel.

I don't know what option ide-probe-mod.o corresponds to but it's likely you've just left out some IDE functionality, maybe your specific motherboard chipset, but I really don't know.

/sbin/runscript.sh is the interpreter for all the scripts found in /etc/init.d. If it can't be located then none of the services on your machine can be started up. I reckon it's related to your binfmt_elf.o problem because your machine probably can't read the bash binary. So try recompiling your kernel with it built in and see what happens.

----------

## butters

The problem you are having involving unresolved symbols is because you need to fully clean the kernel source tree before you compile with new options, especially dealing with SMP, ACPI, and kernel preempt.  In /usr/src/linux, copy your .config file to your home directory or wherever you want.  Then make mrproper.  Then copy your .config file back to /usr/src/linux and make menuconfig.  Select your options, then compile as normal: make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install.  This process prevents further problems with unresolved symbols.  Hope this helps.

----------

## jahgu

i have been doing that process (using make mrproper, then using a previous backup of the config file.)  I think I'll just try recompiling again...i've gotten pretty used to it  :Smile: 

----------

